# Anchor Worm?



## Norcalmike (Feb 10, 2009)

My texas started with the nostril looking a little swollen, for about a month. Then it started on top fin. So i gave it a 5 min salt bath and treated tank with salt and they turned from pink/red to pink/white. Then the one on the nostril started getting bigger and another small pimple popped up next to it. So I did one dose of Jungle Labs Parasite Clear. Just wanted to see if any one can try to confirm if it is anchor worms. On the parasite clear box it says one treatment per week for up to 3 weeks. But on here I seen someone post 3 treatments every 48 hours. Its a 85 gallon tank and no other fish have showed signs of bumps.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Doesn't sound or look like Anchor Worm. Anchor worms are one of the worm parasites that fish get that you can actually see with the naked eye. They start out as a pimple like growth and then the worms comes out of the growth. THey have a forked tail.

I think what your fish may have is Lymphocystis. This is an invectious viral disease that creates growths on the fish. 
There is no treatment but thankfully Lymphocystis usually runs its course in about a month or so. It is contagious. Fish with the disease may become lethargic while infected and so they are at risk of being picked on by other fish and as well as being more susceptible to disease. Ideally you want to remove the infected fish to a separate tank to help prevent the spread and also to protect the fish but it's not absolutely necessary. Do more frequent partial water changes for the next month or so, (2-3x week) using a good quality declorinator.

I would do an internet search for Lymphocystis to find pictures and descriptions so you can determine if this is in fact what your fish has.

Robin



> On the parasite clear box it says one treatment per week for up to 3 weeks.


Really? I haven't bought any JPC in a long time--perhaps they changed it????


----------

